# About earbuds/headphones



## Willow (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't know where exactly this goes, though it isn't about what kind you use. 

I listen to music a lot, almost every day. 
I also go through pairs of both earbuds and headphones relatively quick. A pair only lasts a few months. 

I don't know exactly how this happens, but the sound always goes out on the left side, or very rarely, both sides go out. I can fix it temporarily by holding the chord in a certain way, but eventually they just stop working all together for the most part. 

How exactly can I keep this from happening?


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 12, 2010)

How much do these earbuds/headphones cost?


----------



## Willow (Sep 12, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> How much do these earbuds/headphones cost?


 Usually around $20. Though I've had $30 pairs that have done this too.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 12, 2010)

Willow said:


> Usually around $20. Though I've had $30 pairs that have done this too.


 
Earbuds are notoriously fragile, I don't think you can get a decent long-lasting pair for anywhere near the amount you pay for them. Basically you get what you pay for, and $30 isn't a whole lot compared to what you can spend.

Either start spending more on headphones or just get used to fixing them, it's not overly complicated. Half the time it's dodgy soldering in which case just re-solder the connection. Don't be afraid to crack the case off of the headphones if they're already not working. Usually it's just loose wiring.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 12, 2010)

which brand have you been using?
for earbuds i can recommend anything from sennheiser and AKG.
for hi-fi headphones i can recommend the sony MDR-XB700. it looks like you strapped a car to your head but its SUPER comfy and has awesome sound and build quality^^

these are mine right now:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61uS2xT+1qL._AA1500_.jpg (AKG K 313)
and the headphones i mentioned: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41gvI-NgwcL.jpg (for this you will need a cable extension though... the cable of the headphones themselves are only 1.2 meters long >_>)

other than that... handle them more carefully? X3


----------



## Willow (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't have a ton of money to spend on either, and I don't use one particular brand. I've used Sony, Marshmallow, and Skullcandy in the past. 

I prefer earbuds over headphones though because they're better suited for when I'm riding my bike. The Skullcandy headphones I had broke though, they didn't just go out. I accidentally snapped them..oops.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 12, 2010)

Willow said:


> I don't have a ton of money to spend on either, and I don't use one particular brand. I've used Sony, Marshmallow, and Skullcandy in the past.
> 
> I prefer earbuds over headphones though because they're better suited for when I'm riding my bike. The Skullcandy headphones I had broke though, they didn't just go out. I accidentally snapped them..oops.


 
ah ok^^ i just like to have some decent headphones for my PC ;P

yeah, you should definitely try some from AKG or sennheiser.
do you want in ear earbuds or regular ones?


----------



## Willow (Sep 12, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> ah ok^^ i just like to have some decent headphones for my PC ;P
> 
> yeah, you should definitely try some from AKG or sennheiser.
> do you want in ear earbuds or regular ones?


 I usually use in ear, though either one is fine.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 12, 2010)

Willow said:


> I usually use in ear, though either one is fine.


 
ok. id just get some in your price range from sennheiser then. the MX 160 for example is very very neat and costs about $15. i had them for over a year and they still work!^^


----------



## skorpio (Sep 12, 2010)

I find earbuds to be extremely fragile, so normal headphones suit me better.
Sony and JVC are comfy.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 13, 2010)

1) Don't sleep with them in your ears, my friend had the same problem and the pair he has now has worked for a long while as he stopped listening to music at night before bed 

2) Go with the $5 pair of JVC's at walmart, they're seriously amazing quality.


----------



## Random_Observer (Sep 13, 2010)

Buy turtle beach.

Hear Everything


----------



## Skittle (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd make a suggestion but mine is on a $100 pair of ear buds that have lasted me going on three years now. That includes most of high school where they were used for hours upon hours every day, wrapped up, thrown in bags, etc etc.

But I think they are out of your price range. Haha.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 13, 2010)

skittle said:


> I'd make a suggestion but mine is on a $100 pair of ear buds that have lasted me going on three years now. That includes most of high school where they were used for hours upon hours every day, wrapped up, thrown in bags, etc etc.
> 
> But I think they are out of your price range. Haha.


 
which ones did you buy? i love high quality audio equipment, thats why im curious^^ i dont have the money to buy it but, a man can dream, right? :3


----------



## Skittle (Sep 13, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> which ones did you buy? i love high quality audio equipment, thats why im curious^^ i dont have the money to buy it but, a man can dream, right? :3


 Bose. I got them for $60 when I worked at Best Buy.


----------



## Aden (Sep 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> earbuds


 
Found your problem.

Don't buy cheap headphones. You get what you pay for, quality-wise and especially sound-wise. Save up and invest in something over $80 (over $125 if possible).


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 13, 2010)

Seconded on the Sennheiser recommendation... in fact, never buy any other type of headphone. 

But one thing I can also mention is pay attention to how you're storing your music player.  It sounds like the angle on which you have the cord is causing it to pinch aggressively enough to the side that it's fraying the wires near the jack.  The wires on headphones are notoriously thin, so enough repeated stress causes the metal in the wire too weaken and break.  

Higher quality headphones will have better, tougher wires, but no headphone is immune to that problem (well... except wireless ones... obviously), so the second thing you need to do besides getting a new pair of head phones is to be mindful of where the cord is, and whether it's tugging at too sharp an angle or is stuffed into a carrier, pocket or whatever that's putting stress on the wires near the jack.


----------



## Ames (Sep 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> Usually around $20. Though I've had $30 pairs that have done this too.


 
Heh.

You get what you pay for.

Save up and buy something $80+.  That should last for quite a while longer.

Also, do some research and try to avoid buying shit brands (ex. Skullcandy). Sony and Sennheiser make nice headphones.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 13, 2010)

I have the same problem some times depending on what brand of headphones/earbuds I'm presently using.

The problem (from how my friends have logically explained it to me) is that as you wear them, you're probably gently pulling them. This causes the wiring within the actual headphone/earbud to eventually break. 

Shoddy craftsmenship if I ever did say so.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2010)

Sennheiser's not the only brand of good headphones, but they're the only brand I know of that has good headphones along the entire gamut of price ranges. Mine are Audio Technicas, and I'd swear by them based on my experiences (in fact, Head Room calls them one of the top 10 headphones on the market), but I also know that there are brands out there that are equal to or better than them - Like AKG, Denon and Grado, not to mention Sennheiser.

Sony is also pretty good, actually. I have a pair of earbuds (EX-85LP) that I've had and abused in all weather conditions for three years, including tugging, being crumpled up in my pocket, and walking through snowstorms, and they're still going strong. Good quality, but like all earbuds, virtually no bass compared to the Audio Technicas. But they're good.


----------



## Jude (Sep 13, 2010)

It pisses me off. I received a pair of $100 headphones for Christmas and the sound went out on both sides last week. I can't position it a certain way either, it's just completely broken. They were really nice, too.


----------



## Willow (Sep 13, 2010)

Yea, the way I've been storing them is I've just been wrapping the chord around the mp3 player. I keep them in my bag too. 

Unfortunately, it'll probably be a while before I have the money to actually buy a better pair though.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 13, 2010)

I found that you can perfectly blow a lot of money on expensive headphones and have them crap out just as quickly.
Unlike most opinions here, I wouldn't suggest going for quality, unless you really know your reviews first.

A pair of headphones can last me an entire year. The good ones (sennheiser) start having problems after about six months, and if they die completely before January, I'm usually gonna end the year on my speakers since all I use them for is the comp anyways.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> I found that you can perfectly blow a lot of money on expensive headphones and have them crap out just as quickly.
> Unlike most opinions here, I wouldn't suggest going for quality, unless you really know your reviews first.


 
It should be noted that if you abuse them, any pair of headphones is going to break very quickly.


----------



## Aden (Sep 13, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> I found that you can perfectly blow a lot of money on expensive headphones and have them crap out just as quickly.


 
Good ones are more likely to come with warranties.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 13, 2010)

get skull candy ear bud headphones, their about 17$ at any store that has music in it.

the bad thing bout headphones like these are if you wrap them around something then they wont last long

but they sound so damn gooooodd.. its like having hd and a bass system in your ears.

feels good man.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> Usually around $20. Though I've had $30 pairs that have done this too.





Willow said:


> I don't have a ton of money to spend on either ... The Skullcandy headphones I had broke


 
These two quotes say a lot

If you need earbuds for biking get a 5 dollar pair because you should EXPECT them to break, and the noise and stress associated with biking and listening to music (which really, really cuts down on your awareness, by the way :V) will break headphones.  Headphone wires are cheap, and even if you had rock solid drivers and housing for the part that goes in your ears, once the cheap cable/wiring breaks from the solder joints they're junk.  The drivers are usually the same anyway, the extra price is for branding or "premium" placebo type marketing with a fancy box and gold plated jacks.  Earbuds are practically disposable.

The alternative to earbuds are earphones, and since most of them are noise canceling thanks to foam or silicone flanges, if a car was to honk its horn at you to warn you of a sudden crash you wouldn't hear it.

Buy a few sets of 5bux earbuds next time your current set break, and they will break.  Then, store the money you're saving from not purchasing the same expensive earbuds month after month.  After about 3 months, get a pair of MDR-V6s for home use or whenever you're going to be listening for a long time in a stationary position, like a train ride.  Are they going to be three times as much as your usual headphones?  Sure.  Will you need to keep re-buying it?  No.  If it lasts even for six months, given your existing figures, that one investment has not only yielded a sturdier pair that will last for a long time, but it'll also sound better than multiple pairs of 20-30 dollar headphones.


----------



## Aden (Sep 13, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> get skull candy ear bud headphones, their about 17$ at any store that has music in it.
> 
> but they sound so damn gooooodd.. its like having hd and a bass system in your ears.


 
Fucking hell I'm not even going to dignify this with debate


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 13, 2010)

http://gizmodo.com/5617200/the-secret-scam-of-cheap-earbuds
http://gizmodo.com/5371253/giz-explains-why-you-cant-get-decent-earphones-for-less-than-100

This.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd like to point out that there is also a difference between earbuds and in-ear monitors (also: earphones). Earbuds sit on the outside of/just inside the ear, and yes, are mostly the same and all sound like the sound is being played into a tin can with a thick lathering of white noise. IEM's, which actually slide into the ear canal, are _not_ all the same. There is a major difference between a good brand and a cheap one with a pair of IEM's, and these are usually what people mean when they're talking quality earbuds.


----------



## Azure (Sep 13, 2010)

Got my Bose headphones on sale tax free. They've been treated well, but the music has been a blastin, but there hasn't been any diminishing in their quality for over a year now, and I plan to take these through the next 3-4 years. Unless I get bored and buy another pair, which I can do at any time, whatever.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 13, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I'd like to point out that there is also a difference between earbuds and in-ear monitors (also: earphones). Earbuds sit on the outside of/just inside the ear, and yes, are mostly the same and all sound like the sound is being played into a tin can with a thick lathering of white noise. IEM's, which actually slide into the ear canal, are _not_ all the same. There is a major difference between a good brand and a cheap one with a pair of IEM's, and these are usually what people mean when they're talking quality earbuds.


 
The funny thing is a lot of cheap IEMs (like from Skullcandy, essentially the evil bottomfeeding twin of Monster cables, which is evil in itself) are cashing in on the look of expensive earphones.  Half of them look like Shures, yet they're just like regular earbuds with a rubber tip at the end.  Again, another matter of marketing and packaging- style over substance.  I guess the positive thing is they're still calling crappy IEM lookalikes earbuds, since that could give rise to distinguishing earbuds as shitty commodity headphones for disposable purposes or for people would rather spend 120 a year on rebuying cheap earbuds a month instead of 80 for one set, because 80 is so much more than 20.

Which reminds me, I need new tips for my pair of Ety ER-6es.  I'm still shocked the tiny wires are still intact on that set.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> ...people would rather spend 120 a year on rebuying cheap earbuds a month instead of 80 for one set, because 80 is so much more than 20.



I am CONSTANTLY fighting with people when they say "WELL THIS IS CHEAPER". It's something called false economy, and yeah, that's exactly it. When my (SPI-brand) PC power supply blew up, my father suggested I get a no-name (Retail+) $50 unit because $150 was too much to spend on something that had a decent warranty (Corsair (5 year)). So basically, by the same time the next year I'd be in the same boat again, and then again, and then again. So for the sake of saving $100, I could be doing the patch-the-sinking-ship dance once a year and end up spending $250 in the warrantied period of the better unit.

Even more hilarious is the debate about whether or not spending $2 more for double/jumbo rolls of toilet tissue is worth the money. -.-;

Oh yeah, my Sony earphones also have pretty amazingly thin wires too (especially the adjoining wire), and they're even slightly stripped at points, but they're still going strong. Compared to the cheapos I had prior, I thought they'd snap in a week, but 3 years later and they're still running strong. Wish I'd gone with Shures or something now though, because I remember I spent nearly $100 for those and in hindsight I've since heard Sony's not quite up to par with the rest of the pack.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 13, 2010)

I just got a pair of earphones from walmart and the left side didn't even work.


----------



## Cytric Acid (Sep 14, 2010)

if you have th money/technology, i'd suggest going for Bluetooth headphones. no worries on dragging your iPod around and dropping it, and there's usually no lag (sometimes it happens, but rarely) and you don't have to worry about the headphones going out. no wires is also nice. 

The only downside is that you'll have to buy an adapter if your music player doesn't support bluetooth, and you have to charge it every so often. all iPod Touches now come with bluetooth support, and most new smartphones do too. 
My pair was about $30, they've last me this year, i only had to buy new ones because my old ones stopped holding a charge but that's a problem with all charging technology.

I actually took my headphones in with me in the shower once, they survived without any damage


----------



## Willow (Sep 14, 2010)

Though the Skullcandy headphones only broke because I accidentally snapped the bridge of it. Other than that they were working fine, though I went through the earbuds/earphones fairly quick. They're in ear so I guess that makes them earphones, I'm just used to calling them earbuds. 

The one's I have now should last for a few more days though until they completely peter out on me, it's just a pain trying to keep sound in both ears. 
Ah well, I'll get new ones eventually.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, if you keep going the way you have been going you WILL get new ones eventually.  And again.  And again.  And you'll spend *loadsa money* on cheap headsets because "they work fine for you."  Month after month.

Oh well thanks for the thread.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> Fucking hell I'm not even going to dignify this with debate


 
THIS. skull candy generally sucks! they look butt ugly and they sound SO weak and shallow across the board...


----------



## Skittle (Sep 14, 2010)

I need to mention this.

Warranties. Most headphones come with AT LEAST a year one. If they shit out on you, get another pair under warranty. It's not that hard to save receipts.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 14, 2010)

How do you take em out? Pull on the cord? orrr pick them out at the ear?

I've had mini speakers do this before, where one stopped working. What I did was I opened up the speaker and taped the detached pieces of the wires to metal parts inside [hard to explain unless I show you] and it worked. Can't really do this with earbuds though.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 14, 2010)

I listen to music about 3 hours each day (40 minute bus ride and back) and also 40 minutes on a jog (looking into it for this thread actually made me figure this out). I can't stand earbuds, they make my ears extremely sore, and never stay in. Headphones definitely give much more sound quality. In fact, when someone offers me their earbuds to hear a song, I just put my headphones in. I used to have a $20 JVC one for 3 years, but that broke, and now I have a $40 Sony. Bad mistake. The JVC didn't take batteries, and worked really well. The Sony works just as well, but it needs to be turned on to hear any bass, and it's clunkier.

Back on topic, keep then away from moisture and other damages, and make sure you're not bending the wires too hard; seems to me like something just quitting out like that would be a broken wire connection.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 15, 2010)

As many others in this thread I would recommend either Sennheiser or Bose. 

I got a pair of Sennheiser HD 205 and they're still going strong, five years old.


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> As many others in this thread I would recommend either Sennheiser or Bose.


 
As much as I dislike Bose's speakers, I love their headphones. They sound great. I got a pair of on-ears as a gift a few years ago and they're still like new.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 15, 2010)

i'm trying to find some decent headphones with a $200 budget, what get?


----------



## Runefox (Sep 15, 2010)

Ikrit said:


> i'm trying to find some decent headphones with a $200 budget, what get?


 
I love my Audio Technica ATH-M50's, and they're in around that price point. You can also find good Sennheisers in that budget that are very similar.

I recommend taking a look around HeadRoom's website, since they have a lot of useful information about what to look for and about the headphones available (including information like frequency response and noise, professional and customer reviews, etc). It's a great resource.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> As much as I dislike Bose's speakers, I love their headphones. They sound great. I got a pair of on-ears as a gift a few years ago and they're still like new.


 
I haven't heard or listened to any stuff on Bose's speakers, so I wouldn't know.

Their headphones however, seems to be quality products, which is why my next pair will be from Bose.


----------



## 00vapour (Sep 16, 2010)

what? 46 posts and no mention of Koss's Portapros?







They're a great pair of headphones for $45 and are universally well-reviewed by audiophile-types. They come with a life-time warranty as well, so you can spend $5 on shipping and get a new pair if they break.

sources: 
headroom
goodcans
cnet

I've owned a pair for 2 years now, great investment


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> I haven't heard or listened to any stuff on Bose's speakers, so I wouldn't know.


 
You're not missing much. Sounds good to old people and people that don't shop around, but extremely bad for the money.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 16, 2010)

00vapour said:


> what? 46 posts and no mention of Koss's Portapros?


 
Sounds like a great deal, but I hate sound "leaking" from my headphones, and these open types are all about that. Closed headphones don't sound as good and are bulkier, but I prefer them (or earphones) to these mainly because of the lack of leak.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 16, 2010)

Upgrade to Sennheiser :V
A lot of the models are very expensive but a few are relatively cheap and great values for your money

Oh and avoid Bose like the plague unless you like to throw away money on a brand name
They make good home theater stuff but headphones, not so much, they're bass heavy and average quality for top shelf price. Tried them out in the Apple store and I couldn't fucking believe how mediocre they sound :/ Equal to Skullcandy in my mind, lol


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Oh and avoid Bose like the plague unless you like to throw away money on a brand name
> *They make good home theater stuff but headphones, not so much*


 
uh
you wanna try that again?


----------



## RailRide (Sep 16, 2010)

Ikrit said:


> i'm trying to find some decent headphones with a $200 budget, what get?


 
This is what I'm using: Audio-Technica ATH-ES7. Normally retail for about $170. I got mine as a refurb for $70, and now I _can't_ go back to cheap headphones. Classy stainless-steel cans too--I still shine mine up every so often.

Mindful of their cost though, I don't abuse them. Worst that I do is toss them on the bed--on the pillow . When I accidentally broke the cord at the block where it splits (freak snagging incident at work), I was able to get an RMA to replace the cord (first time I _ever_ was motivated to do that with a pair of headphones) at no charge. I didn't even bother trying to use anything else till they came back 

---PCJ


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> uh
> you wanna try that again?


 
Ok to be honest I don't really know
But my mom has a Bose Sound Dock for her iPod and the thing is fucking tiny, but still sounds pretty decent

Oh and also 
Uh, you wanna try not being an uptight elitist dick for two seconds
Nah, that will never happen


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Ok to be honest I don't really know
> But my mom has a Bose Sound Dock for her iPod and the thing is fucking tiny, but still sounds pretty decent
> 
> Oh and also
> ...


 
Soooo
You don't know what you're talking about and then call me an "uptight elitist dick" when I point out that you don't know what you're talking about
granted I'm a very sarcastic person online but you shouldn't take it personally

The Bose size-to-sound ratio is where they're trying to 'wow' most of their customer base nowadays. Combine a small, unobtrusive design with a lot of marketing money and bam. They overdrive these tiny paper cones to all hell, boost around 7-8kHz so it sounds "crisp", and sell thousands. You think the 1.5" cones in the Acoustimass systems _really_ produce good mids? (Not to mention their "bass units" are just three 5" paper cones as well, boosted at about 180Hz to sound "punchy") It's the same stuff with their iPod docks. You're getting 90 bucks worth of sound for 500. Don't even get me started on their manufacturing quality.

Their headphones are really the only decent deal they have nowadays, even their expensive noise-cancelling ones. I do not hear a "boosted" bass on my on-ears. Perhaps someone screwed with the EQ where you were listening? Happens a lot at Apple Stores.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 16, 2010)

RailRide said:


> This is what I'm using: Audio-Technica ATH-ES7. Normally retail for about $170. I got mine as a refurb for $70, and now I _can't_ go back to cheap headphones. Classy stainless-steel cans too--I still shine mine up every so often.



Nice, they were another set I was looking at aside from my ATH-M50's (MSRP $199 USD), and it was a toss-up between the ATH-ES7's, ATH-M50's, ATH-A700's and I think Sennheiser HD 555's. I think I did right by getting the M50's, but good to hear I wouldn't have wasted my money if I'd have gone with the ES7's. I got mine new from an authorized dealer on eBay for $100 off retail, so I really think it was more than worth it.

Also, re Bose/"boosting", the best sound is always the most neutral. "Enhanced bass" and stuff like that may sound like they have good bass at first, but that's only because that's all they have going for them, and the rest of the frequencies are off. The flatter the response across all frequencies, the better the overall sound.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> Soooo
> You don't know what you're talking about and then call me an "uptight elitist dick" when I point out that you don't know what you're talking about
> granted I'm a very sarcastic person online but you shouldn't take it personally


 
It just hits a nerve with me, I've been walked over and made to feel like an idiot my entire life and I guess your personality is just a little too close to a lot of "friends" I've had, that kind of rudeness really gets under my skin, not to mention my present bad mood.
But really why should it matter if someone says something wrong, you don't have to be a dick about it and rub it in their face :/ Geez I'm SORRY I made an assumption based on stuff I heard because I'm too lazy to know everything about everything. I guess I'd better get my ego in check then. :V


----------



## 00vapour (Sep 16, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Sounds like a great deal, but I hate sound "leaking" from my headphones, and these open types are all about that. Closed headphones don't sound as good and are bulkier, but I prefer them (or earphones) to these mainly because of the lack of leak.


 
yeah, that's the prime downside with those headphones. However if you're jogging about, it prbly doesn't matter too much.

...aboot heh heh


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> It just hits a nerve with me, I've been walked over and made to feel like an idiot my entire life and I guess your *online* personality is just a little too close to a lot of "friends" I've had, that kind of rudeness really gets under my skin, not to mention my present bad mood.


 
fixt
I'm really only like this on FAF and sometimes IRC. It keeps it from getting stale.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 16, 2010)

00vapour said:


> yeah, that's the prime downside with those headphones. However if you're jogging *aboot*, it prbly doesn't matter too much.


 
Yeah, I'd imagine they're good for going out jogging or whatever, especially since they look quite lightweight, and certainly much more comfortable than earphones. I wouldn't want to go jogging with my ATH-M50's, I'll tell you that much, but for sitting at my computer or listening to music on the bus, they're great. Though for out-and-around stuff I've switched back to my Sony MDR-EX85LP earphones, since they're much easier to carry and stow. Come wintertime, though, I might bring the M50's out in the snow since they double as earmuffs. 8D


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm getting kind of sick of my Sennheiser HD 280 Pros, they're just so freaking bulky :/
They're closed, I would maybe get some lighter open headphones maybe but on the other hand I freaking love how these Sennheisers totally block off the outside world. (and vice versa)
They're just soooooooo annoying


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> You're not missing much. Sounds good to old people and people that don't shop around, but extremely bad for the money.


 
Agreed.
The price tags can sometimes make you wonder if they come with a built-in microwave and espresso machine.

As for speakers, I'd bet my money on Bang & Olufsen. Weird design, but impressive sound. 



greg-the-fox said:


> I'm getting kind of sick of my Sennheiser HD 280 Pros, they're just so freaking bulky :/
> They're closed, I would maybe get some lighter open headphones maybe but on the other hand I freaking love how these Sennheisers totally block off the outside world. (and vice versa)
> They're just soooooooo annoying


 
Give the HD 415 model a try.

They're quite light compared to other, older models and offer a bit better comfort. It should however be noted that their bass level is higher then for ex. the HD 205, which may require additional tuning/adjustments when engaging in such activities as fps games or listening to music.

This must be done in order to prevent ear-rape and ensure eargasm.


----------



## Aden (Sep 17, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> As for speakers, I'd bet my money on Bang & Olufsen. Weird design, but impressive sound.


 
I subscribe to a B&[letter] speaker as one of my favorites as well. Bowers & Wilkins are amazing.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> I subscribe to a B&[letter] speaker as one of my favorites as well. Bowers & Wilkins are amazing.


 
I might have worked with a pair of B&W's, though I'm not certain.
Most of my experience with headphones/speakers comes from my time as a decontamination worker, part of the routine was to do a soundcheck.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 17, 2010)

we can stop discussing, the OP is just going to keep buying skull candy earbuds for 20bux


----------



## Aden (Sep 17, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> we can stop discussing, the OP is just going to keep buying skull candy earbuds for 20bux


 
but they come in a rasta design to emphasize my uniqueness and attachment to culture I know nothing about except that they smoke pot


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 17, 2010)

i just got some of these http://reviews.cnet.com/headphones/...7_7-33577358.html?tag=contentMain;contentBody
they are nice


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 17, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> As for speakers, I'd bet my money on Bang & Olufsen. Weird design, but impressive sound.


 
Whatever you do don't get their headphones. They're fucking awful.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 18, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Whatever you do don't get their headphones. They're fucking awful.


 
Thanks for the advice.

Though with my Sennheisers both in tip-top shape, I'd say I'm looking at another 3-5 years before I'll need to get a new pair.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 18, 2010)

god dammit i can't stop collecting earbuds and headphones


----------



## Willow (Sep 18, 2010)

Today I went to Best Buy (with the intent of buying Hetalia..) and I decided to buy some headphones while I was there. 

Sennheiser was way too expensive though. I decided to try Piiq. They're labeled under Sony, so I decided to give them a try.


----------



## Aden (Sep 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> Today I went to Best Buy (with the intent of buying Hetalia..) and I decided to buy some headphones while I was there.
> 
> Sennheiser was way too expensive though. I decided to try Piiq. They're labeled under Sony, so I decided to give them a try.


 
And...? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Willow (Sep 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> And...? Inquiring minds want to know


 They're pretty nice and block out noise well. Though the way they fit in your ear is kinda awkward, but that's a minor thing. 

Here's a picture of the ones I got. Though the color is different from the picture:
http://www.geekstuff4u.com/media/ca...3525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/p/i/pia0001002486.jpg

Sony has an entire line of different types of both headphones and earbuds.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 19, 2010)

If you want earbuds these are pretty good http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-CX...arbuds/dp/B001GSX7R8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top (pricey but good discount on amazon)
I got them for going to the gym but I never go lol
Strong bass but doesn't sacrifice the quality of the highs like other earbuds do. And the bass isn't that overpowering. Pretty crisp, very nice presence and strong highs. Mids and upper mids are a little bit lacking but it's to be expected with earbuds. Noise attenuation causes a very quiet hiss when you're not listening to anything but you can't hear ANY outside noise! And they're sweat proof.


----------



## Pocket Chant (Sep 24, 2010)

Kinda late, but I want to throw in my two cents.

I don't believe anyone has mentioned them, but I'm a huge fan of Klipsh. 

I have Image S4's and use them while biking, walking the dog, or just sitting and listening. They haven't given out on me yet like some others have, and for $80 the price-to-sound Ratio is pretty damn good.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd recommend Sennheiser.  I've had those last for four years.  Any other pair I've had couldn't last more than two months.
Shelling out more for a more durable pair of headphones will save you money in the long run.

Mine are the CX-300 II


----------



## xiath (Sep 24, 2010)

Just don't buy skull candy, beats by dre, or Bose (especially not Bose).  all of them are overpriced pieces of crap.

If you really want to know if a specific type of earbud is good go over to head-fi.org and ask the people in the forum.  It's a forum of Audiophiles so you should be able to get some decent input.  You could even tell them your price range, what type of device (earbuds, in-ear,headphones, etc), and what type of sound you want/what type of music you listen to and they will probably suggest a few options.

[rant] I really don't know why people think the Beats by Dre headphones sound good.  I listened to a pair at BestBuy and all I heard was a wall of muddy as hell bass.  The vocals even sounded like they had a mouth full of mud.  They also felt poorly made.  Pure crap And expensive as hell.  I wouldn't pay $20 for them, let alone $200 for them.[/rant]



			
				 RailRide said:
			
		

> This is what I'm using: Audio-Technica ATH-ES7. Normally retail for about $170. I got mine as a refurb for $70, and now I can't go back to cheap headphones. Classy stainless-steel cans too--I still shine mine up every so often.
> 
> Mindful of their cost though, I don't abuse them. Worst that I do is toss them on the bed--on the pillow . When I accidentally broke the cord at the block where it splits (freak snagging incident at work), I was able to get an RMA to replace the cord (first time I ever was motivated to do that with a pair of headphones) at no charge. I didn't even bother trying to use anything else till they came back
> 
> ---PCJ



I LOVE my pair.  I have them on my head right now actually.  Great pair of cans.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 24, 2010)

xiath said:


> [rant] I really don't know why people think the Beats by Dre headphones sound good.  I listened to a pair at BestBuy and all I heard was a wall of muddy as hell bass.  The vocals even sounded like they had a mouth full of mud.  They also felt poorly made.  Pure crap And expensive as hell.  I wouldn't pay $20 for them, let alone $200 for them.[/rant]


 
That's because people are deluded into believing that huge bass = good sound quality. See also: Car audio systems with huge subwoofers in tiny, rattly cars that sound like they're going to shake themselves apart as they go down the road.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 24, 2010)

Runefox said:


> That's because people are deluded into believing that huge bass = good sound quality. See also: Car audio systems with huge subwoofers in tiny, rattly cars that sound like they're going to shake themselves apart as they go down the road.


 
i SO want to see that^^ once i finally do i can die happily while laughing my ass off :3


----------



## anthroguy101 (Sep 24, 2010)

I highly recommend you read this.
Don't forget to clean your earbuds with a slightly damp rag every now and again.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Sep 29, 2010)

I have had the same problem with ear buds. I've been through 4 pairs of Sony Style earbuds and just recently bought a pair of JVC Gummy earbuds. The cords seem a bit less fragile. "Saving up" for something like earbuds is just not something that is practical for someone who needs to listen to things in a cramped space and barely has enough money to feed him or herself, especially when they break and your employer didn't give you the hours he promised you. 

Not bitter or anything...


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 4, 2010)

If you are looking for a headset, there's a pretty cheap ($30-$35) headset that I use and it's amazing. It's called the Plantronics .355 headset. It's a bit bulky, but it's still pretty good. It's got some very loud speakers, it's somewhat comfortable (unless you have them in a bad position) and it's noise cancelling. The headset also has a built in microphone that I use for gaming and LPs. If you want something more portable... well, not much I could do there. It's are pretty bulky, but I use it in public sometimes. Having it on high around my neck does just fine.


----------

